# BSD_pkgs



## yitianlang (Jun 4, 2013)

I have completed a GUI package manager for FreeBSD. It is based on pkg_add(1)/pkg_delete(1)/... .e.g. You can use it to install packages / remove packages / update packages very easily. But your FreeBSD needs Xorg or a Desktop Environment (KDE/Gnome/Xfce4/Lxde and so on). I found PC-BSD too big to use. PC-BSD's DVD is 3.5 GB. Why? PC-BSD always uses PBI packages. PBI are very large. Unix does not need such large packages. So I wrote a package manager for FreeBSD. It uses all packages from ftpX.freebsd.org.

This is my project:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/guibsdpkgs/?source=directory

I have completed 90%. But I do not publish the project code. I only publish its pictures and a video (HTML5 Video).

If you love it, you can email me 1186834339@qq.com.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2013)

yitianlang said:
			
		

> But I do not publish the project codes.


Why not? Other people that are interested might be able to help out.


----------



## yitianlang (Jun 4, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why not? Other people that are interested might be able to help out.



I have not completed the project 100%.
I do not know how many people will use FreeBSD as a Desktop System.
I want to wait for FreeBSD as a desktop system. FreeBSD should have AMD driver, Flash player and so on.
So I do not publish the project codes now. But many weeks later I will publish the project code on SourceForge. And I will want to give the FreeBSD project a port for BSD_pkgs.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great!

However could it be better to use pkgng instead? (just guessing)

Second, I suggest to publish the code, sooner or later, because you can get help from other people, and on the other hand, get other people trust your work.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2013)

yitianlang said:
			
		

> I want to wait for FreeBSD as a desktop system. FreeBSD should have AMD driver, Flash player and so on.


Don't hold your breath in the mean time because you're going to be waiting a very, very long time. For starters a native Adobe Flash player is never going to happen. Even the Linux version isn't developed any more. Flash is a serious dead-end.


----------



## zspider (Jun 4, 2013)

yitianlang said:
			
		

> I have not completed the project 100%.
> I do not know how many people will use FreeBSD as a Desktop System.
> I want to wait for FreeBSD as a desktop system. FreeBSD should have AMD driver, Flash player and so on.
> So I do not publish the project codes now. But many weeks later I will publish the project code on SourceForge. And I will want to give the FreeBSD project a port for BSD_pkgs.



FreeBSD will never be a desktop out of the box, you have to build the kind of system you want from the base install. Like HAM radio you have to spend the time learning to gain your right of passage, which in this case is not a license, but experience that will allow you to work with the system on a low level(read be able to set up a desktop of your own).


----------



## jozze (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe you could also suggest your ideas to GhostBSD and PC-BSD people. They are targeted for more "out-of-the-box-instant-desktop" experience and having such an application could do them a great favor.



			
				yitianlang said:
			
		

> I want to wait for FreeBSD as a desktop system. FreeBSD should have AMD driver, Flash player and so on.



Just a question, why isn't FreeBSD already a desktop OS? I mean, just because it's not in the base system, doesn't mean you cannot install it afterwards and configure it. If there is a console, you can do it. IMO even if you're a beginner, the Handbook explains everything so well there shouldn't be any problems configuring and installing it.

As for the AMD drivers, I agree. It's really unpleasant that AMD doesn't support FreeBSD drivers. However, so far for me the open drivers did just well, but then again I'm not much of a gamer anymore (although I have been playing games/nethack quite a lot lately). In any case, that's because of the AMD policy, not because of FreeBSD.


----------



## segfault (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice work! I use FreeBSD as a desktop machine! Where I do some development work.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 4, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> As for the AMD drivers, I agree. It's really unpleasant that AMD doesn't support FreeBSD drivers.



The AMD binary drivers are somewhat hated on Linux.  AMD does fund development of the open drivers, which work on FreeBSD.

Waiting for FreeBSD to become a desktop system in order to contribute desktop-based utilities is counterproductive.  Desktop utilities affect whether FreeBSD is perceived as a desktop system in the first place.


----------



## jozze (Jun 4, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The AMD binary drivers are somewhat hated on Linux.



They may be hated, but they make my laptop run 1.5 hours more without an external power source. Also, they make my laptop 15Â°C cooler, which is a quite a nice feature. So it's sort of a love/hate relationship.


----------

